
Share your terminal session with people you trust - robbya
https://github.com/gravitational/teleconsole/blob/master/README.md
======
sigmaprimus
>>>SSH credentials are POSTed via HTTPS to a free anonymous SSH proxy on
[https://teleconsole.com](https://teleconsole.com)

>>>>Please understand that by running teleconsole you are virtually giving the
keyboard to anyone with a link.

Does mean i'm giving teleconsole.com the keyboard too?

~~~
ksaj
According to the page, you can run your own SSH proxy if you don't want to use
theirs.

The way it is described suggests that the bastion doesn't have clear-text
access. It shows that the SSH session is forwarded, versus having 2 distinct
SSH sessions, so I hope that's right.

